# U.K. MEMBERS SMOKIN WEEKEND!!



## kc5tpy (Apr 3, 2014)

Hello all.  I recently receive a PM which said I need to get off my bum and get this done ( thanks Wade ) so here we go.

Some of you expressed interest in a U.K. members get together.  I have spoken to the campsite and they are fine with the idea.  They do not allow open fires on the ground but that’s understandable and no wild parties after 23:00 but I assured them we were not that kind of group.  I suggested we be put to one end and said we would like to be grouped together.  The owner said she saw no problem with that.  Pets are welcome for a small charge.  The missus and I stay there 2-3 times a year at least.  Woodhall Spa isn’t a “swinging” town but it’s a beautiful, quiet site and great for a “chillin out” weekend  The missus also tells me to say the free shower and toilet blocks are always immaculate, heated and have plenty of hot water ( she says the ladies will want to know; apparently you are supposed to take a shower when you go camping;  who knew? 





).  The site doesn’t have a venue for a meal but I thought we could do a bring a dish ( or 4-5 ) for a Saturday nite feast.  Folks will need to bring tables and things but most folks who camp have that sort of thing anyway.  If your smoker isn’t portable you will just have to come along and trust that at least ONE of us knows what they are doing ( might want to bring some luncheon meat just in case 






  ).  I did ask and unfortunately they do not offer a “group rate”.  The campsite link will be posted below so you can have a look around  and see the site charges.  Also please take a quick look at the site rules 




.

So now all we need to do is pick a date.  July 19 and 20 are OUT, they are fully booked.  May I suggest the weekend of July 11-12-13, or the weekend of August 8-9-10.  These just work for me; I had to start some place.  If a majority of those interested would like another weekend, I am certainly open to suggestions.  I believe Wade said he is away in June and I will be going home to see my Dad and family around the first 3 weeks of September.  So let's get 'er done!

I guess the best way to do this is for you folks to PM me and I can compile a list of alternate weekends and post the results using the majority rule method.  From there I will contact the site to set things up and let you folks know any further relevant information.

Here is to the inaugural U.K members smoking weekend; may we have many more!

Danny

http://www.woodhallcountrypark.co.uk/


----------



## jockaneezer (Apr 3, 2014)

Glad you got the ball rolling Danny. I can't do the 11th July one but could manage any of the next 3 weekends, we're normally at a music festival for the August date but haven't bought the tickets yet. It's always gonna be difficult fitting everyone in but I hope we can pull it off. Campsite sounds good and my missus is on the same wavelength as yours re the abloutions !

Graeme.

ps. good idea for the bring a dish, I think they call that a "Jacob's Join" over here.


----------



## wade (Apr 3, 2014)

Any of the weekends in July or August work for me at the moment. The sooner we can fix a date the quicker I can block it out before my wife makes alternative arrangements.


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 3, 2014)

Already mailed Danny, and told him 8,9,10 August is the best weekend for me.

Looking Forward To It.

Smokin Mnkey


----------



## tabatoe (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi  Danny,

I have a couple of things going on over the summer, I will move them around if possible as most are  family get togethers. I'll wait and see what's best for the majority and try and fit it in.

Regards Bill


----------



## wade (Apr 3, 2014)

Bill - It will be great to see you there if you can make it


----------



## wade (Apr 3, 2014)

Just remind me before I commit to coming... Do I owe any of you money?


----------



## markuk (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi there

Thanks for the invite to this but I work weekends and have already used up all my holidays as we are off to Australia for a month ( so I'm not complaining) but really hope it goes well....

BBQ's Kangaroo anyone ? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mark


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 4, 2014)

Hello Mark.  You will be missed.  Couldn't you fake a terrible cough and call in sick??

Danny


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 4, 2014)

Hello Wade.  No, you don't owe me anything; BUT, do you play poker??  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Danny


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 4, 2014)

Hello Folks.  Just an update.  Smokin Monkey and jockaneezer can only do the August date and most others so far aren't bothered one way or the other.  I am leaning toward August so they can also attend.  I will leave it until Sunday to allow others time to reply and then I'll post the date and send out a Group PM.

Danny


----------



## andybigwood (Apr 5, 2014)

August date is fine with me too Danny - look forward to it


----------



## smokerpaul (Apr 5, 2014)

hi all i will be up for it just need to get it passed the misses


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 6, 2014)

Hello Folks.  As I had no objections the date will be 8-9-10 August ( or any combination you can attend ) so get that into your calenders.  I had to work late Sunday and got home too late to get my site booked.  I will do that in the morning and then send out a Group PM giving you the relevant info.  We can discuss the Saturday meal and a few other things after we get this thing booked.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## some bloke (Apr 7, 2014)

I won't make it but I'm sure you'll all have a good time.


----------



## wade (Apr 7, 2014)

I booked one of the Sky Lodges today from Friday 8th to Sunday 10th August - 2 nights. It should be fun.


----------



## markuk (Apr 8, 2014)

Would you allow day vistors as I may be able to get up on the Saturday if I ask very nicely ???


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello.  That a boy Mark.  I KNEW you were due to come down with a horrible disease that weekend!!  Of course we will be glad to have you!

Danny


----------



## wade (Apr 8, 2014)

Great news Mark


----------



## markuk (Apr 8, 2014)

.... only a may at the moment will need to see nearer the time...


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello Mark.  I am sure you could develop a *FATAL* case of tennis elbow that you MIRACULOUSLY recover from over the weekend.  I am sure that great Q would save your life!

Danny


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello Folks.  I hope folks have been booking their places.  Wheels are turning in the background.  I have received a couple questions about partners attending.  Things like I don't want to be the only woman there, etc.  OF COURSE the partners should come!  My wife wouldn't let me away for a camping weekend without her.  Maybe if folks confirm their partner will be along it will ease others minds.  Thanks.

Danny


----------



## andybigwood (Apr 9, 2014)

Tent site booked


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello Andy.  Good for you.  At the moment I can only confirm there will be 3 of us, but HEY, WE will have a great time.

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi All,  will be booking on Thursday. Yes my wife will be attending as well. Should be a great weekend.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## foamheart (Apr 9, 2014)

Sure wish I could come cause I know ya'll gonna be telling some new lies. Besides if ya ain't there you know you'll get talked about!

Hope ya all have a great time, and at some point at the gathering, raise one for those of us that are there in spirit only!

Have a great time!


----------



## jockaneezer (Apr 9, 2014)

Howdy y'all, booked pitch 84 for me, the missus and the two whippets for the three nights ! Didn't see an option for booking the weather though, fingers crossed for a scorcher : )


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 9, 2014)

Pitch 85 Booked for me!  Just the wife and me.  Looking forward to meeting everybody!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello.  Glad to have you jockaneezer.  Mother's 2  four legged "children" will also be with us.  By confirmation; " and now we are 4".  Surly I am not the ONLY one who remembers the Magnificent Seven!!!!   ON the other hand I am the ONLY Tx. redneck in the group SO maybe I am.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I have ALSO heard; contrary to popular belief, John Wayne did NOT win WWII single-handedly, AND the Americans did NOT capture the enigma machine.  I am convinced these are vicious propaganda rumours!  The movies make it CLEAR who did what and when.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Danny


----------



## jockaneezer (Apr 10, 2014)

Just thought I‘d get in first and say I will be bringing garlicy potato salad with me !


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 10, 2014)

Hello Jock.  "garlicy"?  Is that one of those "technical" culinary terms??  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   GREAT stuff and you have brought up a good point that will be addressed in the near future.  Wheels are turning in the background.  I am not worried about meat/smoked foods.  There will be different cuts of meat, different styles, different rubs and such.  What I am worried about is loads of great smoked meat and 20 green garden salads and no salad dressing.  *Watch this space!*

I have a couple members who are helping to making sure I don't foul anything up ( 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   babysitting me is a full time job!  BOY did they screw up! ).  ACTUALLY, they were smart enough NOT to volunteer, I just sort of ROPED them in ( and they fell for it! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ).   Most folks hate to see an old man on his knees with tears in his eyes.  Names will be named!  There will probably be a couple more threads started closer to the time, just to tie down the loose ends.  We are hoping to make our inaugural ( had to look that word up ) meeting set the standard for all others to come!  Will be glad to put faces with the names.

Danny


----------



## wade (Apr 10, 2014)

We now have an extra pair of hands - my wife has agreed to come too. I think the promise that the cabins were the equivalent of 5 star hotel suites complete with private masseurs and that we would only be dining in only the finest restaurant that the region could offer. I hope I have not given her false expectations!


----------



## jockaneezer (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi Wade, I heard the chamber pots in those cabins are from the Ming Dynasty, that should impress her !


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 10, 2014)

Hello Wade.  I think THAT is a completely accurate description!  Well, I CAN guarantee she will be dining on the finest food available in the region; BUT, my missus says to tell her she MAY want to pack her marigolds.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   In my house we have his and hers pairs.  For SOME unknown reason hers last longer than mine?  I guess I just get the cheap pair? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 11, 2014)

OK, Danny has asked me to post this link. http://www.hot-to-trott.co.uk/FoodIdeas.php

This is a link to a web form, where you can fill it in with what food you are thinking about bringing for the Saturday Night "Pit Masters" Feast!

As previously pointed out by Danny, all food is welcome, but if 20 people bring the same Salad, then it's going to go to waste. This way, we can inform people what's already popular on the Menu. 

As stated on the form, it's only a general idea, and no ones going to get upset if you do not bring the Whole Smoked Pig, covered in BBQ Sauce , you said you was.

Plus any equipment that you may thing could be of use, like a Table, Gazebo etc.

Thanks Smokin Monkey


----------



## jockaneezer (Apr 11, 2014)

that form is a great idea, I heard Danny and Wade were both bringing tofu,carrot sticks and Linda Mcartney sausages :) I will have a think about what I‘m bringing, I have a pop up gazebo but will only bring it if it‘s needed as it takes up a bit of room and we will be extending the weekend a few days either side to make the most of our holiday.

Jock.


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi Jock, I've already told Danny, I bringing Beer , Wine and a Take Away Menu!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 11, 2014)

Hello.  That form is the brain child of Smokin Monkey AND a great idea it is. Thanks for the help with that!  Jock, you have been horribly misinformed!  I hadn't planned on going to all that work, I was planning a four pack of lager,KFC and a bottle of cheap generic BBQ sauce, or maybe have some pizza delivered ( cheap BBQ sauce on the side ).  I can't wait to try the food cooked by the British members.  Dry burgers, burnt sausages and raw chicken are my favourite!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I think this weekend is gonna be GREAT.  We may only have 6-10 members plus spouses but it's a good start.  Hopefully in a couple years we can book the whole darn campsite for a weekend.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 11, 2014)

Hello.  I get to see what you folks are planning for the "Pit Masters feast"  ( GREAT name Smokin Monkey ) so I feel it only fair that I share my menu.  Of course I will be bringing traditional BBQ things I grew up eating back in Tx. ( Texas style so to speak )  I would normally smoke a 7-8 kg. brisket for such a gathering but as we are on a campsite and I am between large smokers that won't be possible.  These things will be JUST a little different than what you are used to but I do hope you give 'em a try and they go down well.  MarkUK seems to like my potato salad.

Smoked Rib Roast

Smoked sausage ( my own recipe of a Tx, style sausage )

Potato Salad

Coleslaw

Spanish rice ( NO! not very spicey at all )

Pinto Beans

Pico de Gallo  ( peck of the rooster.  It's a Mexican salsa that goes great with smoked meat.  YES!! it has chillies and MIGHT be hot! )

As a side note I must share a humorous story that happened Thursday.  Had the Granddaughter ( Jaz ) overnite, she is only 3 years old.  When asked about what she wanted for tea she clearly replied " tah-may-toes".  When told, her mother ( my step-daughter ) was beside herself!  AND of course I had to stir the pot!  I told her that if she brings Jaz round more often I would be glad to finish learnin her to talk.  Told her that soon I'd learn Jaz to speak properly and say "maters" and "taters".  I chew tobacco ( nasty habit ); but I told the daughter that Jaz was a bit too young to learn to spit but that I'd learn her that when the time came.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   She left spitting and sputtering about maybe I had done enough damage 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  The daughter is good natured really.  I DO LOVE winding my British daughters up.  They are never REALLY sure if I am serious.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokerpaul (Apr 11, 2014)

i am 95% sure that me and my misses will be coming ,i will be bringing my pulled pork,home made slaw and 3 sauces , an apple topper, a bbq and a spicy lexington vinegar based sauce all home made ,the pork will be pre cooked at home and brought up vac packed because i dont want to tend a pit for 12-13 hours and i will cook either  jamaican jerk chicken legs or a whole smoked "pickled" turkey on site  i have lots of camping equipment and i will be in my trailer tent that i use when i go to motor racing events but i am unsure what pitch to book as my misses is disabled ,i will phone them to sort out what would be best for us


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 12, 2014)

Great to have ya Paul.  Nice folks at the site.  I am sure they can get ya sorted.

Danny


----------



## wade (Apr 12, 2014)

I hope you can both make it


----------



## wade (Apr 12, 2014)

Can we also see how many of us will be bringing fridges or other options for cooling. Some things will need to be kept cool. It looks as if there will be plenty of places to plug things in at the site - I know that the cabins how power at least.


----------



## smokerpaul (Apr 12, 2014)

i have a 3 way camping fridge that works on gas, 12v, or 230v.and a large cool box , i also have tables and a couple of extra chairs and a couple of cheapo gazebo's plus i am bringing my uds, but with my misses plus our 2 dogs space in the car will be a bit tight


----------



## jockaneezer (Apr 12, 2014)

Filled out the form, basically garlic potato salad, ABTs, wings and a main yet to be decided plus dessert.

I'll probably have some fridge/freezer space and we have an oven in the van if that helps anyone.


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 12, 2014)

Hello folks.  Just to keep you informed.  Where to have the Pit Masters' Feast was presenting a problem as we need a place to set up 3-4 gazebos depending on the numbers we are looking at.  Problem solved!  I am on site 82 and site 83 was available so I booked it for Saturday night.  Gazebos can be put there and if we need an extra parking space or 2 we are covered.

I know space will be at a premium for most of you but we need a minimum of 4 3mx3m gazebos in case of rain.  At the moment I can count on 2.  If you can bring your gazebo please PM me.  Hopefully it will be beautiful weather and we will not need gazebos at all, just put some tables together and we are away.  One item I forgot on the Group PM is outdoor lighting.  Don't know how long we might be enjoying Saturday nite but some outdoor lighting might be useful if you have it.

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi All, We have  had peoples ideas on what they are thinking of bringng along to the weekend. 
I have collected them all together and put the menus up, so all can see them. This might help others to decide.

Hope this is OK with Danny? 

http://www.hot-to-trott.co.uk/menu.html

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 12, 2014)

Hello Smokin Monkey.  " Hope this is ok"??  He**; GREAT job my friend!!!!!!!  And GREAT idea.  Now you folks see why I pay him the BIG money!  BTW S.M.,  the check is in the mail.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi Danny, its no problem! It just shares  the work load, and you do not need to keep record of it all.

Steve


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 12, 2014)

Thank you VERY much Steve.  Now others can also see what is being provided.  As you know the sides and the equipment are the most important link in the whole plan.  We must plan for bad weather and we need to ensure everyone doesn't bring the same sides. Thanks again.

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 12, 2014)

Danny, just reading through the forum, and seen your concern over lighting, I have it covered, LED spot lights, that can clip onto Gazebo frame that we use at our events. Have three of these.

Steve


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello.  Thanks Steve.  I am going to start a thread and repost your 2 links in case they were missed by some folks.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 14, 2014)

OOPS!!  I reposted the links in a separate thread to make them easier to find.  AFTERWARD I finally scrolled to the bottom of the links only to find they are copyrighted material.  I DO hope Smoking Monkey will not sue.  Actually my friend, I don't really own anything any self respecting person would want.  I no longer even have a large smoker so do your worse S.M.  Close your eyes and pull the trigger, I am ready my friend.  Put me out of my misery, you'd do it for a dog.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 14, 2014)

Pull The Trigger :AR15firing:false


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi Danny, no problem, It's only copy right to stop people pinching images etc from our websites!

Smokin Monkey


----------

